# Deckhand



## Marlinchaser21 (Jun 25, 2013)

My names Colt Im 23 im looking to get on a boat I know my way around a offshore boat and have experince tournament fishing or just fun fishing if you need a deckhand or just someone to help with boat at the dock please contact me @ 4095994538


----------

